# 40 Pope



## pedal_junky (Jan 15, 2015)

Bike had an old repaint with quite a bit of flaking. I like this frame style and the coffin chaining was the center piece for me. And the badge is neat too.



Decided to do something different with it. Replaced the Allstate Safety treads with some Quick Bricks and added a raw repop tank.



Here it is now, tankless with a red long spring seat, some Duro brick tires, truss rods and a axle mounted kick stand.


----------



## Mr. Kool (Jan 15, 2015)

Rhaaaa!!!! I love it!!! Finally it didnt sell?


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 15, 2015)

Haha, yep. Didn't sell, we're back together again.


----------



## mike j (Jan 15, 2015)

I vote B with the C saddle. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Houndog (Jan 16, 2015)

Love it..


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 17, 2015)

mike j said:


> I vote B with the C saddle. Just my humble opinion.




Yeah, that works too. The black saddle is my "Greenway " rider. Comfy after many miles and quiet.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 17, 2015)

Houndog said:


> Love it..




Thanks Houndog.


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Nice tires!


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 18, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Haha, yep. Didn't sell, we're back together again.



Sold it a while back. Someone plucked the badge off, painted it black and put it on ebay.


----------

